# Competitions in Ontario?



## Burrito (Mar 10, 2022)

If anyone finds a comp in Ontario let me know here thanks


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 11, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> If anyone finds a comp in Ontario let me know here thanks


You can check on the WCA website at https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions


----------



## Burrito (Mar 14, 2022)

I’m thinking of scheduling a competition here and if there are enough people interested I might go through with it.


----------



## Amitbuk (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi there! My son might be interested - when are you thinking? (We're located in Toronto).


----------

